# New (to me) Jacobsen PGM 22 - Looking for any glaring issues from the photos (included)



## Bobsled_time (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey TLF:

I'm a relatively new homeowner and this past spring I underwent the process of killing my weed bed and replacing it with a Zeon Zoysiafront lawn. It's a relatively small area (1,500 sf of sod went down) but the entire lawn will be about 4-5,000 sf once I'm done with it. For those curious,, here's a link to the lawn renovation project; the after photo is about 3 months old at this point:

https://imgur.com/a/VE1biL3

Anyhow, I've been maintaining the Zeon with a Scott's Classic manual push reel mower, and I got fed up with that process. It cut like butter at first, but as the blade density increased the mower started bogging down and I've gotten to the point where I can't really lower the HOC any further without significant headache while cutting.

To remedy that problem, I went and purchased an old Jacobsen PGM 22. It's a 62269 model number, but I'm not entirely sure of the manufacturing date. Images here:

https://imgur.com/a/tIY10HT

It starts up on the first pull and runs really nicely, as far as I can tell. This is the first motorized mower of any sort that I've owned, so I'm hoping there are no issues that I missed. I changed the oil yesterday and checked the reel. It looks old, but the bedknife clearance seems pretty good. I'll run a paper test on it this evening. Runs clean with no smoke and the guy who I purchased it from said he hadn't used it at all in the last year and very infrequently in the last 3. Luckily he made sure to run the gas out of it before these long periods of storage, so no issues there.

The only things I've noticed thus far is that this thing doesn't have the kickstand referenced in the manual. I looked at the schematic (and some other pictures) and it looks like the bar running across the back of my mower is different. The one's with the kickstand seem to have a "cutout" in the bar for the kickstand to be engaged, so maybe this version isn't supposed to have a kickstand and your just supposed to rest the machine on the back bar when adjusting? I haven't found any images/schematics that show this sort of setup in place. The guy also couldn't locate the grass catcher, so I suppose I'll be purchasing that in the near future.

I need to cross reference the part numbers, but at first glance it seemed like this mower has the aftermarket R&R front roller brackets; if that's the case I should be able to gradually lower my height of cut down to the desired height.

So, based on the pictures, is there anything y'all notice that doesn't look right or that I haven't mentioned? I'm curious about that kickstand and also if anyone can pin down a date of birth for this machine.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Bobsled_time said:


> Hey TLF:
> 
> I'm a relatively new homeowner and this past spring I underwent the process of killing my weed bed and replacing it with a Zeon Zoysiafront lawn. It's a relatively small area (1,500 sf of sod went down) but the entire lawn will be about 4-5,000 sf once I'm done with it. For those curious,, here's a link to the lawn renovation project; the after photo is about 3 months old at this point:
> 
> ...


Looks great so far. Just think how 5K of that will look 👍🏾


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Be sure it's sharp and bedknife /reel clearance is right. (Cut paper?)

Risk is chewing off the zeon blades, and zeon will look like it has rust or worse


----------



## stuart (Aug 15, 2019)

The kickstand was replaced with a retaining bar for use with a trailer. It's common to see this with walk mowers coming off a golf course where wheeling mowers from green to green has been abandoned in favor of trailering. You can buy a replacement kickstand from R&R Products:

https://www.rrproducts.com/search?k=R132674

Good luck with the lawn. Zoysia puts up a tough fight against a push mower, as I remember from my childhood.


----------



## sebastian_germany (Aug 2, 2019)

The 62269 serial number dates back to 1979, as far as i know. Yours has orange handles so i assume its early production. Later models had the all black handles and controls. Have fun with this one! I have an older restored 62237 reference refitted with a new Honda and it mows like a champ.


----------

